# Snow Plow Dolly



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

Had some time today so I decided to make a dolly. Got the idea from another member on the site (cant find link anymore) Works great. Just dropped plow on it and moved it to corner of my shed.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

It will make your life alot easier, good work.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Another option, but much smaller and what I use for my 5' atv plow are snowmobile dollies.. check them out here:

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200485114_200485114

Usually can find them on ebay even cheaper. Put the ones with the indent under the cutting edge at each corner of the plow and the flat one under the part that attaches to your truck.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

That is actually not a bad price, might have to pick those up


----------



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

BC Handyman;1470508 said:


> It will make your life alot easier, good work.


It already has, I wish I did this years ago!



jmbones;1470518 said:


> Another option, but much smaller and what I use for my 5' atv plow are snowmobile dollies.. check them out here:
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200485114_200485114
> 
> Usually can find them on ebay even cheaper. Put the ones with the indent under the cutting edge at each corner of the plow and the flat one under the part that attaches to your truck.


I thought about these but I wanted two stands for the back so both legs can rest on them and also wanted all points tied together. I saw these and thought, what if one dolly hit a crack in the concrete and got stuck then the plow fell off. These are pretty cheap thought! I spent 50-60 to build mine.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

thank you, someone who didnt overthink it. lol. i see all these people thinking they need 5" channel iron and 4 horses to makea dolly. hell, just go get a pallet and bolt some casters onto it if ya wanted to.


----------



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.harborfreight.com/movers-dolly-93888.html

I use these for all my plows and for my spreaders.. They just had them on sale last week for 8.00 each.


----------



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

pabaker66;1470604 said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/movers-dolly-93888.html
> 
> I use these for all my plows and for my spreaders.. They just had them on sale last week for 8.00 each.


Wow, for that price I should have bought one even just for the casters alone!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

pabaker66;1470604 said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/movers-dolly-93888.html
> 
> I use these for all my plows and for my spreaders.. They just had them on sale last week for 8.00 each.


I use the same set up !!!


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I also ise these, been using them for years. Some of mine brole from the plow dropping on them. I just screwed 2x4's to the bottom to support them and they still work great.



pabaker66;1470604 said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/movers-dolly-93888.html
> 
> I use these for all my plows and for my spreaders.. They just had them on sale last week for 8.00 each.


----------



## Adamar (Dec 14, 2011)

100 $ and two hours work


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Adamar;1470776 said:


> 100 $ and two hours work


That looks like it works pretty slick.


----------

